# Cost for 100



## Chellh (Aug 23, 2017)

A friend has asked me to cater her 50th birthday party. She is planning to buy all of the ingredients for the dishes she wants. She is planning 6 or 7 finger foods, and a taco bar, for 100 people. All I will be out is my time and energy. So, I'm not sure what to charge. Help!


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Do it for free. Make it your _gift_ to her.


----------



## Chellh (Aug 23, 2017)

iceman said:


> Do it for free. Make it your _gift_ to her.


That is a good idea and I did consider it. But I have to travel 8 hours round trip to this party, plus buy a special outfit, not to mention the 13 plus hours of labor.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I give my energy for free and charge $150 an hour for my time. For you, this is how it goes. You tell your friend you'll do it for $200. Then she says "holy crap" I'll call a caterer, thanks friend. She calls a caterer and they say it will be $1500. She say's to them "Holy Crap" I have a friend that will do it for $200. Just sit back and enjoy a beer while this is going on......


----------



## bohemiankitchenseattle (Aug 3, 2017)

Finger foods are the bane of my existence. I'd charge her the $1500, . Seriously though, if it's a "friend" give her a 10-15% discount. If its a good friend... $200 seems fair enough... taco bar is pretty straight forward. My friends ask me to cater smallish parties all the time... they never accept more than a nominal discount because they know from my stories exactly how much work goes into it. Also, the next time we're sharing a glass (*cough* four bottles) of wine they know they'd hear about the awful friend who just doesn't value my time or my work :lol:


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

I agree with Iceman, do it for free if she is a good friend. If not charge for two days plus expense. If you are catering I would think your chef uniform would be all you need.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Chellh said:


> That is a good idea and I did consider it. But I have to travel 8 hours round trip to this party, plus buy a special outfit, not to mention the 13 plus hours of labor.


Wouldn't you be buying a new frock and attending anyway?
Having worked most holidays and weekends my entire life I have a very short list of those I count as friends (and learned early on to not get into the whole money situation).
Need an event cake?
My schedule is full but I can refer you to another who's work I admire.
Catering?
Sure... let me call up a few mutual friends and we will have a blast in the kitchen...gratis...Happy Bday!
Just IMO tho...some good answers given.

mimi


----------



## Chellh (Aug 23, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions. I've decided on $250.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

With the outfit and travel expense that's below minimum wage, Hard way to make a living.


----------



## Shirlie Lynn (Sep 19, 2017)

If you are happy with $250 that is fine but the problem is then other friends want you to do the same and then it becomes a real issues.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Shirlie Lynn said:


> If you are happy with $250 that is fine but the problem is then other friends want you to do the same and then it becomes a real issues.


Exactly my point.
Not that I didn't want to give everyone a cut but I was working as a FT nurse and only did a few select events or cakes.
When you work nites you have to make those precious sleeping hours count.
So if the $$$ was not there I was sleep deprived (and cranky) for nada.

mimi


----------

